# Stray cats migrating to my home



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I think this is a wonderful topic addition to the index. Thank you to whoever suggested it and whoever set it up.

There are neighbors 2 houses down that have several cats at least 10 roaming around their yards and everyone elses. I think that is where Kimmie the stray that adopted me last June came from. Anyway, since then I've been feeding "One Ear" her brother who is just starting to come around to trust me and my husband by getting closer to us. I'm ashamed to say I have not trapped him yet to get him neutered as I'm trying to find a place to do it for free or nearly free in my area. I am working on it. Anyway, I think these cats told the cats up the street there is food at my house so now there at least 3 more (at night) that come around for food meowing sitting on the fence facing my side garage door. Or when the hear me open the door they jump over the fence. This is so weird. Almost like the cat twlight zone or something. One black cat is so friendly that she bumps me whether I have food or not. 

I approached those people and told them their cats are coming over to me cuz they are probably not getting enough food and they also should be fixed cuz I noticed the male cats are not neutered. They rudely replied and said these are not their cats and walked away from me. Now mind you, as I'm speaking to them, the cats are sitting on top of their cars, under their cars and on their porch. I was dumbfounded and stood there like what the heck just happened here?!

I lived here for 8 years and never had a bad relationship with them but now it looks like I crossed the line with them and are now avoiding me or ignore me. What to do? I can't take these strays on. I can't spend the time and money trapping them and trying to find a place to take them. Most of those cats stay at that house but the others have made their way to my house. This is just in a matter of 3-4 weeks.

Anyone got step by step suggestions?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Ma,
I have been trying to reply to you and both times was on the run and had to go without being able to post anything  

It was Rosalie's idea (I actually miss her posts - she keeps this section very lively with bright ideas all the time!) to have the Feral Cat Forum ..and a lot of people supported it - and then Catman turned our dream into reality  

I am sorry about the situation you have to go through. 
Could you try and *reach* your neighbours one more time - trying to actually seek their support into helping these kitties?
It would be the humane way to keep the area clean (in case that is the main thing they are concerned with) and then it would be the ideal method to keep those kitties at a reasonable number. And I am referring to contacting Organisations in your area that will help you reach this goal.
If you are lucky enough, some organizations like Second Chance(if they can) will come in themselves after being contacted and trap, followed by trying to relocate the kitties - also themselves in safer places (like NO KILL shelters or people that can care for them properly)- that would be wonderful! Or they will just come and alter & vaccine them - and release them at the same location.
The third case scenario would be for you (and your neighbours - it would be nice if they cooperated  ) to do the trapping and take them TO a mobile surgery unit or even your local ASPCA. Some do it for free and accept donations. Or you can buy vouchers at the ASPCA or other places like that. The minimum cost per one kitty is 15 dollars..sometimes 20.
Have you decided on anything? Please keep me updated on how things go. Best wishes from me..and hoping to hear some good news soon


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks so much Ioana. I will break this advise down and work on it. I really am so pained to see this hungry skinny cats. And I if I'm not imagining things, I think there are more cats in this neighborhood. Also, on the negative side, I really don't like them spraying my yard, fence, gates, door. Peeeeeeewwwww.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

You are welcome, Ma ..please let me know how it goes



MA said:


> Also, on the negative side, I really don't like them spraying my yard, fence, gates, door. Peeeeeeewwwww.


I hear you


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Iona - hello. Sorry for this very late update. I really don't have one except out of the 3 strays that come over we ended up adopting the "yowling (male) stray..." (see other post under Behavior). He was really bad off with the chewed up ears and one ear being bent down due to a fight. (Hence his name is One Ear). The other 2 strays are female and I continue to feed them. They let me pet them and bump me all the time. Heck a cute. I happened to be telling another neighbor about this and she said those people DO take care of them: feed them and provide shelter in their garage during the cold and rain. But wasn't sure if they were fixed or not. Those cats never used to venture down this street because two of the neighbors had dogs. Now those neighbors with dogs are gone and it fits the timing. So these 2 strays just come down like clock work for dinner and go back home. They have nice coats, no sign of sores, good weight etc. They don't like to be held - tried and it was not comfortable for them. Unless they look hurt or have obvious signs of wounds, I'll continue to care for them in this way. If they are hurt, I'll check with those neighbors before taking them in to a vet. That's about all I can do for now. If you have any other advise let me know.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Good for everyone concerned you adopted one of them and bravo for feeding the other kitties. Obviously you're paying attention to them so I agree that is all you can do for now..I don't think I have advice on your situation_do you think the kitties need shelter for the winter also? Or it isn't necessary or possible for you? We are putting out a cat shelter on our backyard because ther are cats that I think belong to somebody and also a displaced barn cat that feeds on our porch, so we'll provide some shelter for the cold_other than that I think you're doing much, probably more than other people would for the kitties


----------

